# Peppermint EO in foot cream/EU Regulations



## Rowan (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm making a foot cream using a recipe I've tried before and was thinking of adding peppermint and spearmint essential oils. I never add more than 1% EO in my recipe, but just wanted to find out what the EU maximum limit for these oils are?  I really don't want to go over recommended amounts! My internet connection is down again! I'm on my mobile and struggling to search. If anyone could help or point me in the direction of where to search, it would be really appreciated?


----------



## mazimazi (Nov 27, 2015)

Tisserand: Essential oil safety, 2nd ed. You have all the EOs in there with maximum allowed concentrations (IFRA, EU). I think if you google the toppic, you will find some answers. Cat check the book at the moment, will do later. If you arw going to have your cream safety assessed, your assessor can guide you with this stuff. As far as i remember, 1% is OK, you could probably even go higher..


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Nov 28, 2015)

On the info I have from a safety assessor for body butters it 1% max for both of them


----------



## Rowan (Nov 28, 2015)

mazimazi said:


> Tisserand: Essential oil safety, 2nd ed. You have all the EOs in there with maximum allowed concentrations (IFRA, EU). I think if you google the toppic, you will find some answers. Cat check the book at the moment, will do later. If you arw going to have your cream safety assessed, your assessor can guide you with this stuff. As far as i remember, 1% is OK, you could probably even go higher..



Thank you so much for your reply. I went on a course to learn about EU regulations recently (with Naturally Thinking)and now I'm going to start the process of getting everything safety assessed. I've been making my own creams for about 2 years but I don't sell my products. Friends have been testing them for me. The trouble is they keep asking for more!  

I'm not sure which Safety assessor a to go with? Naturally thinking said they have a new tester for the microbiological land stability tests, and have cleared their backlog. They are cheaper but I need advice on EO levels! I've looked at the cosmetic safety assessment site, with Scott Grainger for my soaps but it doesn't look like he does creams? I've been trying to look at IFFRA and Cosing, but it's slow going on the mobile and won't let me download anything!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 28, 2015)

squeakycleanuk said:


> On the info I have from a safety assessor for body butters it 1% max for both of them



Thank you so much for your reply too, it's really helpful. If you have any advice for a good safety assessor for creams it would be really appreciated?


----------



## mazimazi (Nov 28, 2015)

Scott is good price for a package deals, but they are rather strict when it comes to essential oils. Naturally thinking is better option for lotions.
Tisserand says 5,4% is the max concentration. Package safety assessors usually only alow 1% even when that is not max safe level. Is is easier for them and it is safer, they protect themselves..


----------

